# Mini Tower Skiff Pros/Cons?



## Sheepdog5749

What are some of the pros and cons of having a mini tower on a skiff? Does anyone have one and wished they didn't? I tried to search the forums but found little information. Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Like a raised console or actual mini half tower? 
I think it’s a terrible idea, it’s a skiff not a bay boat. Keep it as simple as possible in my opinion.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

What ever


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Like a raised console or actual mini half tower?
> I think it’s a terrible idea, it’s a skiff not a bay boat. Keep it as simple as possible in my opinion.











Whatever you call this, is what I am referring to.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Extra weight and expense. I don’t see any reason to be that high while running your skiff unless you like to burn shorelines to spook fish. Will raise your center of gravity as well and on a small hull that’s a bad idea. Just my opinion.


----------



## DONAGHUE

It would be cheaper to just have a shirt made that says JACK OFF in big letters... hate those things...


----------



## Sheepdog5749

DONAGHUE said:


> It would be cheaper to just have a shirt made that says JACK OFF in big letters... hate those things...


That's insightful and a very informative response.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sheepdog5749 said:


> That's insightful and a very informative response.


It’s because lots of guys that run boats with a raised platform or tower burn shorelines to make fish push instead of poling. It ruins an entire area for the day just to spook fish they won’t catch anyway. They might be helpful to get elevated and see channels and obstructions better but most of us have standard consoles with no issues.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

@Smackdaddy53 thank you for the insight. So if I may take the liberty to read into what you’re saying, they tend to be associated with people who are not very ethical sportsmen. So while they may have a certain usefulness, they also brand the individual operating the boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sheepdog5749 said:


> @Smackdaddy53 thank you for the insight. So if I may take the liberty to read into what you’re saying, they tend to be associated with people who are not very ethical sportsmen. So while they may have a certain usefulness, they also brand the individual operating the boat.


Why do you want one? The only pro I see is more storage under the raised part but who needs that much storage on a poling skiff?


----------



## crboggs

I was going to respond, but I would just be copying @Smackdaddy53 ...

I don't see the use for them on a small skiff unless you are trying to add weight and obstacles.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

Building a new skiff and was just entertaining ideas. I have never driven or been on a skiff with one but I do see them used in some areas I fish on the west coast of FL. Thus the reason for the post.


----------



## EsteroS

The only pro I can think of is that it might keep you above some of the splash you get on a skiff in rougher water. When I was looking at building my skiff I looked at every possible option out there, it was fun. In end I liked idea of regular center console for extra room to put things like starting battery, storage, etc. Plus by the sound of it, I would have been kicked off this forum.


----------



## Boneheaded

Pros- you can see better when running
Better angle for titty views at sand bar

Cons- You look like a kook anywhere besides the Gulf.
More like a lighting rod
You look like a kook.


----------



## jmrodandgun

If you run real shallow they are nice. The visibility is a tradeoff for comfort in rougher water. The little towers aren't very fun to drive in chop. The center of gravity isn't much different than standing on the back deck while running a tiller.

My biggest gripe is they make pleasure cruises less pleasurable. Standing over the top of your friends and having to shout down at them is really annoying.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

I will say that Capt. Scott Null had a mini-tower on his East Cape Fury that he ran for several years and he certainly isn't a guy who burned flats. He said he did this so he could more comfortably run standing up and have better visibility. The mini-tower is standing on the cooler/coffin box here. Personally, I've thought of doing a similar style of stand-up console/leaning post but on the floor of the cockpit rather than on top of a cooler/coffin box.


----------



## East Cape

Sheepdog5749 said:


> What are some of the pros and cons of having a mini tower on a skiff? Does anyone have one and wished they didn't? I tried to search the forums but found little information. Thanks




Well I'll be the the few who actually think in certain places its really useful! Being able to increase your height while running is a huge factor in rocky areas, shallow areas, dark water, and of course in new areas too! The different styles weve bilt over the years were for professional guides, anglers, and hard-core fly anglers and all of them saw the benifit. Now its for sure not common and 95% of our customers dont need/want one but for the few that do they are responsible, knowledge, and of course have the years under their belt to pass along info to the next generation or those starting out. We have a Vantage right now that was used only for beach poon fishing and it has a flats tower on it. Was used for only on the hook and not even a troller on the bow. 
I'll also say the weight is minimal as its a common center console made with aluminum legs in the middle. Maybe a extra 10-20lbs in weight gain. As a builder we respect the COG of the craft a customer wants a flats tower on. Safety first, followed by boats integrity, and all else is game on!
Hope this helps answers and if you google flats tower on East Cape you should get a few different images weve done on styles etc.
~ Kevin


----------



## TX_Salt

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I will say that Capt. Scott Null had a mini-tower on his East Cape Fury that he ran for several years and he certainly isn't a guy who burned flats. He said he did this so he could more comfortably run standing up and have better visibility. The mini-tower is standing on the cooler/coffin box here. Personally, I've thought of doing a similar style of stand-up console/leaning post but on the floor of the cockpit rather than on top of a cooler/coffin box.


Scott also go rid of that boat and bought a Sabine with a tiller and from what I understand loves it. They take up a lot of valuable getting around real estate as well.


----------



## East Cape

TX_Salt said:


> Scott also go rid of that boat and bought a Sabine with a tiller and from what I understand loves it. They take up a lot of valuable getting around real estate as well.



Scott also got rid of it as he got a bigger boat and went to a two boat scenario over just having one boat. He also wanted another boat from us but we couldn't get him the price he needed so he went elsewhere...
He's a good person, angler, and were friends!


----------



## jimsmicro

What a bunch of haters. The point is so you can SEE BETTER. I don't know every rock or sand bar in every location. It would be nice to be able to see them. Furthermore I spend a good deal of time sight fishing for tripletail or a stray cobia. The extra visibility would be nice on overcast days or in rough conditions. If you use that advantage to be a dick with it and burn these precious shorelines everyone is talking about then that's your problem but it doesn't mean there aren't perfectly valid uses for a small tower.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

jimsmicro said:


> If you use that advantage to be a dick with it and burn these precious shorelines everyone is talking about then that's your problem but it doesn't mean there aren't perfectly valid uses for a small tower.


Agree, I don't think the tower is what causes the operator to be inconsiderate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jimsmicro said:


> What a bunch of haters. The point is so you can SEE BETTER. I don't know every rock or sand bar in every location. It would be nice to be able to see them. Furthermore I spend a good deal of time sight fishing for tripletail or a stray cobia. The extra visibility would be nice on overcast days or in rough conditions. If you use that advantage to be a dick with it and burn these precious shorelines everyone is talking about then that's your problem but it doesn't mean there aren't perfectly valid uses for a small tower.


He asked pros and cons, I gave both and they were my opinions which usually come up in a DISCUSSION like we have here on this fine forum. I’m finally off after 8 16 hour days at work so I’ll leave you boys to it and go fishing. I might get in a better mood.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sheepdog5749 said:


> Agree, I don't think the tower is what causes the operator to be inconsiderate.


Get one then, you’ll gain about ten feet further visibility, some furniture for your skiff and more room for rod and cup holders. If you like to drift fish you can stand on it and see fish but I like to stand on the platform. ~10 feet further visibility for every foot higher you are off the water.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get one then, you’ll gain about ten feet further visibility, some furniture for your skiff and more room for rod and cup holders. If you like to drift fish you can stand on it and see fish but I like to stand on the platform. ~10 feet further visibility for every foot higher you are off the water.


Still in the planning stage, @East Cape won't start my build for another few months and as I said just trying to get ideas. Any benefit I would gain in visibility would only be while underway since my poling platform would be about the same height as any point on the flats tower, i.e. if standing on the tower seat or console.


----------



## Ben

I like the idea on the right skiff for the right situation. Everyone fishes a little different and the extra weight won’t be as important to some as it is others. Personally I would love the extra visibility to help navigate hazards and scout sand bars and crab trap buoys when conditions allow. Just turn 100 yards within a shoreline to no motor zones unless otherwise noted and piss the douchebags off.


----------



## Capnredfish

It’s a skiff. I just don’t think it belongs on one. Just a guess, there are slightly larger boats called bay boats that are probably better suited to the fishing style that would benefit from towers. Not my boat so do whatever you want. Kind of like oversized flats boat with a poling platform. For what? But right now im going to design a mini tower for my truck so I can see better. Thought! No need. I’ll go steal a lifeguard tower and strap it in the back.


----------



## East Cape

This thread reminds me years ago on the topics of 
"Trolling motor on a skiff"
"Power-Pole On a skiff"
etc...

Carry on.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Capnredfish said:


> It’s a skiff. I just don’t think it belongs on one. Just a guess, there are slightly larger boats called bay boats that are probably better suited to the fishing style that would benefit from towers. Not my boat so do whatever you want. Kind of like oversized flats boat with a poling platform. For what? But right now im going to design a mini tower for my truck so I can see better. Thought! No need. I’ll go steal a lifeguard tower and strap it in the back.


I disagree. Take a look at the pic I posted of Scott Null's old Fury. There's no shoreline burning but fishing our oyster-laden flats and winding marsh lakes/cuts the visibility of being able to safely run from a higher vantage point is great. Plus, there's a comfort level in running while standing- I prefer to stand while running whenever possible and a mini-tower like Scott's is a great option.


----------



## AMiller

I can actually say I've been in the same hull with and without a mini tower. I road on a mitzi 17 with a mini tower similar to the one in this picture, not this exact one but close. And right now I own a Mitzi 17 with the standard center console. I don't recognize much, if any, degradation in handling. Standing up certainly made it easier to navigate winding creeks and oyster rocks. in fact I stand behind my console all the time when I'm in sketchy areas running. It would be nice to have that extra 10' of vis from standing on the rear deck. Pros were slightly better vis and more room in the cockpit for an extra cooler/seat and wind spray hit me in the knees rather than in the face. Cons would be a minimal amount of added weight and increased difficulty in running wire and rigging when you want to have another switch or something in the raised console. Depending on what part of the country you are in, this option could increase or decrease your resale value.


----------



## Sheepdog5749

East Cape said:


> This thread reminds me years ago on the topics of
> "Trolling motor on a skiff"
> "Power-Pole On a skiff"
> etc...
> 
> Carry on.


I picked a good one this time Kevin! I actually appreciate the constructive opinions, for or against, some have given.


----------



## crboggs

East Cape said:


> This thread reminds me years ago on the topics of
> "Trolling motor on a skiff"
> "Power-Pole On a skiff"
> etc...
> 
> Carry on.


*lol*

Had 'em on my flats boat.

Don't need 'em on my skiff.


----------



## crboggs

Finn Maccumhail said:


> there's a comfort level in running while standing- I prefer to stand while running


Tiller! 

Although admittedly I'm adding a helm pad soon...


----------



## Sheepdog5749

crboggs said:


> Tiller!
> 
> Although admittedly I'm adding a helm pad soon...


Blasphemy!


----------



## Surffshr

I had a pic of a Lostmen set up with a leaning post that used the PP as a back rest. I can’t find it, but I really did like the look of the setup. It was definitely cleaner than the elevated ones above. 

All that said, I have to admit I think lesser of folks that run true tower boats. Like if I was introduced to someone “that fishes too” and they showed me a pic of their boat that had one of these god awful towers we deal with down here, I’d walk away without saying a word.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Well I have a flats tower Vantage and my next East Cape will have a flats tower. I fished my buddy's Vantage that has a regular console before I bought mine but didn't like sitting so low when driving around my bay system. So, I bought a Vantage with a flats tower. Our water usually off color and we have oyster reefs all over the place, and many of the cuts we run are narrow with little room for error. So I may look like a jack off kook with no friends driving my boat, it certainly is better than hitting something in/under the water. The handful of times the water has cleared up, it has been a big help spotting bait schools and fish that weren't on the surface, especially when I'm running the beachfront.

The issues that you need to consider are the placement of the console fore/aft in the cockpit. I have some room between the leaning post and the rear bench seats but it is tight enough that I just walk on the gunnel or aft deck to get around it. In a boat smaller than the Vantage that space might be almost nothing. Standing while running the boat in choppy water isn't as comfortable as sitting down with a little sharper motion. I just slow down a bit and trim the boat properly. At first, sharp turns can feel a little sketchy in choppy water but again I slow down to conditions and I've gotten used to it the feel. If you can drive a flats tower boat, definitely do it so you can see how you really like it.

If you are in the Houston area for whatever reason, you can run my Vantage and see for yourself.


----------



## devrep

pretty much all of the guides around here have them. Its for the increased visibility in the water and also when running thru the mangrove creeks. I'm pretty sure it has benefits or they wouldn't spend money on it. I don't need it but I'm not guiding clients for a living.


----------



## devrep

The guides I mentioned all have bigger skiffs, like 20 to 24 ft.


----------



## Fishshoot

One of the many thing I really like about EC is custom console height! I don’t need a tower but it is really nice to be able to actually stand up while running without bending over like lots of companies consoles force taller folks to do.


----------



## Surffshr

This is what I was remembering. I’d want this done differently myself by making it lower and “cleaner”.


----------



## East Cape

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 76954
> 
> This is what I was remembering. I’d want this done differently myself by making it lower and “cleaner”.


We can get it exactly like you want...


----------



## Capnredfish

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I disagree. Take a look at the pic I posted of Scott Null's old Fury. There's no shoreline burning but fishing our oyster-laden flats and winding marsh lakes/cuts the visibility of being able to safely run from a higher vantage point is great. Plus, there's a comfort level in running while standing- I prefer to stand while running whenever possible and a mini-tower like Scott's is a great option.


I don’t fish areas like you describe. Like I said it’s not my boat. If it works or helps someone go for it. By no means am I knocking someone. Just taking part in the discussion.


----------



## Capnredfish

Isn’t running mangrove creeks a deadly sport? Blind turns with no protection or brakes.


----------



## devrep

yes!


----------



## @microskiffadventures

East Cape said:


> Well I'll be the the few who actually think in certain places its really useful! Being able to increase your height while running is a huge factor in rocky areas, shallow areas, dark water, and of course in new areas too! The different styles weve bilt over the years were for professional guides, anglers, and hard-core fly anglers and all of them saw the benifit. Now its for sure not common and 95% of our customers dont need/want one but for the few that do they are responsible, knowledge, and of course have the years under their belt to pass along info to the next generation or those starting out. We have a Vantage right now that was used only for beach poon fishing and it has a flats tower on it. Was used for only on the hook and not even a troller on the bow.
> I'll also say the weight is minimal as its a common center console made with aluminum legs in the middle. Maybe a extra 10-20lbs in weight gain. As a builder we respect the COG of the craft a customer wants a flats tower on. Safety first, followed by boats integrity, and all else is game on!
> Hope this helps answers and if you google flats tower on East Cape you should get a few different images weve done on styles etc.
> ~ Kevin


Where do I get one? How much do they cost?


----------



## Skiff-n-it

@microskiffadventures said:


> Where do I get one? How much do they cost?


Sorry jumped in kind of late here....I Have a mini tower setup along with poling platform I will be listing for sale soon.


----------



## Kirc

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get one then, you’ll gain about ten feet further visibility, some furniture for your skiff and more room for rod and cup holders. If you like to drift fish you can stand on it and see fish but I like to stand on the platform. ~10 feet further visibility for every foot higher you are off the water.


as said, general rule of thumb, every 1 ft up = 10 ft of gained visibility

had a bay boat with mid tower absolutely loved it, but it was a bay boat, not a skiff. When it got a little snotty you got beat up getting whipped back and forth, .....when it rained - guess what, no where to hide,...... cold - froze your tail off, but the boat was awesome and would build another in a heart beat !!! 

A skiffs a tool, (my belief),...I personally dont think even a trolling motor or radio should be on one, wtf !!! Its a tool for hunting fish, period.........(that should get a response, lol)


----------



## oceanrace

Could be useful, but looks like many places to snag fly line.


----------

